
Physicists have found a metal that conducts electricity but not heat - stevekemp
http://www.sciencealert.com/physicists-have-found-a-metal-that-conducts-electricity-but-not-heat
======
dyukqu
Here is a recent thread about it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13497218](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13497218)

